# Creobroter nebulosa



## RNW (Nov 9, 2009)

Adult female, breeding by Yen Saw



























AAA quality, thank you Yen


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## ismart (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics, but watch out! They breed like rabbits!! :lol:


----------



## massaman (Nov 10, 2009)

well the gambians and the egyptians are far worse in the ooth laying department!


----------

